# Omnisphere (newb) - key velocity question...?



## ManicMiner (Nov 24, 2020)

I just got Omnisphere and feeling my way around it.

I have a bass patch - I like how it sounds at low velocity.
But like it less at higher key velocity.
I see the Velo knob. If I turn this knob all the way down it gets rid of the velocity sensitivity. But it keeps the sound as if I'd played it at maximum velocity.
How do I tell Omnisphere to keep the sound at the low velocity version no matter how hard I hit the key?
(Patch is SPHAT - Brass Knuckles)


----------



## Mhein (Dec 4, 2020)

The control you've shown increases the sensitivity of the filter envelope gain to midi velocity as you turn it to the right. It sounds like you enjoy the lower gain filter sound you get from lower note velocities. I'm assuming you want the volume of the sound to continue to be controlled by velocity (the amp envelope has its own "velo" knob which has the same affect on note velocity and volume gain).

You're going to want to turn the velo knob all the or most of the way to the left on the filter envelope to turn off or minize the sensitivity of the filter envelope to note velocity. Then, go to the filter section (it would be just above the envelope section in your screenshot) and adjust the gain slider to taste. This will preserve volume sensitivity to note velocity but make filter response constant and you can dial in the low gain filter sound you like in such a way that it will be applied across all note velocities.

Let me know if you need screenshots. I'm not on front of my DAW right now, but I can get you some later if you'd find them useful.


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 4, 2020)

Mhein said:


> Let me know if you need screenshots. I'm not on front of my DAW right now, but I can get you some later if you'd find them useful.


Thanks I did that:




And now all the notes sound the same.
However, the notes sound the same as the "maximum" velocity sound.
I want all the notes to sound the same as the "low" velocity sound that I like.


----------



## Mhein (Dec 5, 2020)

After eliminating velocity sensitivity did you manually adjust the filter gain?


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 6, 2020)

You can somewhat modify the tone that way if you open the Filter (click the magnifying glass here):






Then lower the knob on the bottom right (ENV). But also try modifying the curve of the Amp and Filter envelopes. Flattening those out can help too. 






Try playing with these curves (open the Envelope editor with the magnifying glass like you did the Filter)


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks, thats closer to what I want.
Moving this blue dot below to the right hand side (whatever that does) seems to give me the outcome I am looking towards. That blue dot anywhere else seems not to work for me.





This Gain slider below did also make a slight difference:


----------

